# Le Sezioni Unite su divorzio e assegno



## Foglia (16 Luglio 2018)

La trovo una sentenza molto equilibrata, quella dell'11 luglio scorso con cui le Sezioni Unite hanno corretto il tiro della precedente Cassazione (di un anno fa) in punto divorzio e parametri per il mantenimento.
Un criterio composito, che tiene conto anche del contributo alla famiglia dell'ex coniuge richiedente il mantenimento.
Cosa hanno "composto" insieme i due coniugi? Ruoli e fatiche che ritrovano uno spazio, escludendo comunque il cd. "parassitismo".

Copio incollo un link, da cui, se avete pazienza, la potete scaricare e leggere.
Voi cosa ne pensate? 

http://www.altalex.com/documents/news/2018/07/11/assegno-di-divorzio-sezioni-unite


----------



## Stark72 (17 Luglio 2018)

Purtroppo continuano a scrivere in cassazionese, che detto in soldoni è una supercazzola.
Ad ogni modo, per quanto sia stato corretto il tiro, tempi duri per le signore dei quartieri alti.


----------



## Foglia (17 Luglio 2018)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Purtroppo continuano a scrivere in cassazionese, che detto in soldoni è una supercazzola.
> Ad ogni modo, per quanto sia stato corretto il tiro, tempi duri per le signore dei quartieri alti.


Io vedo tempi duri per i matrimoni lampo.
A parte questo, diciamo che hanno centralizzato nella figura del Giudice questo potere di pesare il valore di ciò che si è creato insieme, nella misura in cui lo si è creato insieme.
Il principio lo trovo molto bello. Le applicazioni purtroppo non possono ancora essere al vaglio.


----------



## Foglia (17 Luglio 2018)

Aggiungo che non è un principio di facilissima digeribilità, quello di trasformare un "io ho il diritto al mantenimento in quanto il precedente tenore di vita era TOT" in un "ho diritto al mantenimento in quanto la ricchezza finanziaria di cui sei portatore tu è frutto anche del mio apporto economico".
Finanza vs economia.
In questo meccanismo trovo che il tenore di vita non sia più centrale, ma trovo anche che finalmente si sia "sdoganato" un principio sacrosanto, in ragione del quale se uno dei due ha fatto prevalere l'aspetto economico a quello finanziario, beh.... l'economia gli vada riconosciuta a prescindere dall'indigenza o dallo stato di bisogno.
Normalmente c'è un pudore generalizzato nel dire il mio affetto può valere anche soldi. Ma normalmente chi lo chiama "affetto" non sei tu che lo dai, e che fai un lavoro.
Non è elemosina, non è bisogno, non è una par condicio che lungo tempo è apparsa iniqua e penalizzante. E' una possibilità nuova di operare una specie di bilancio in una situazione che ad un certo punto annulla il fatto che l'affetto e la cura non hanno prezzo per chi ne beneficia.

Secondo me sarà interessante vedere le applicazioni, anche dal punto di vista di chi, operando nel diritto di famiglia, dovrà porre giustamente maggiore attenzione a questo aspetto. Perché comunque i Giudici decidono in base alla prove.


----------



## Martoriato (18 Luglio 2018)

Cassazione = aria fritta.


----------

